# Calling delroy33



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay Roy.... time to stop hiding  

We now have a Lathe forum section and I'm letting the cat out of the bag. We all know you have a lathe and hope you will join us here and share your adventures with the new toy


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Heh, I'm not sure where delroy went, he'll be back though I'm sure.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi bob, Mark, Gilbear and everyone else yes i have been busy and i do have a woodturning lathe.
Found out in April that the was going to be a layoff so i retired in September.

The adition of the Woodturning and lathes make for a well informed router forum with woodworking interests in all areas. The lathe is a Jet 14*42 VS and do mostly bowls and platters with it.
I woul post pictures but i still do not have a digital camera yet Well see you around and take care. ROY K

Oh some of my projects are in connecticut and was asked if i would want to be in a craft show in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Roy,

Good to hear from you. You sound like all is well and you are getting along well with the 1442. I am currently studying that model for a possible upgrade. How have you liked it?

Congrats on the craft show. Sure wish we could see some of your wares.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Bob :
I only have about 15 min. riht now but if you are interested in upgrading to a largerl lathe (mid-size) take a look atthe October issue of WoodWorkers Journal ,page64 it reviews 7 mid-size lathes. Overall the Jet 14*42Vs came up #1.

So far i have had a 14lb. hunk of brazilan cherry on it and with the slow rpm it ran just fine. After it was balanced with turning, then brought the rpms. up.

Anyway Iam glad Dolores said make room and get the bigger lathe. 
see you soon and take care. Roy


----------

